# invertor advice for rechargeable shaver please.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We like to be fairly independant of mains while touring and the only thing left that cannot be charged on the move is my mains cordless rechargeable shaver.

I've just seen advertised in MMM whats called a coke can 100watt invertor that will fit in the drinks holder on the dash sold by sterling for £29.38p.
Now i'm clueless when it comes to these things so, would it be up to charging my shaver whilst on the move between stopovers? If not, can anyone suggest a good alternative?

www.sterling-power.com and click on 'products' and 'modified sinewave invertors' to see the offending item.

many thanks in advance.

pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

for years I have charged my shaver (Braun) via a cheap, no-name, "indeed-very-much-modified-sine-wave" :wink: inverter without any problems.

Only problem might be: Should your shaver have an inductive charger (no plugs) like many electric toothbrushes, then a non-sine inverter might blow your charger!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

When our son is with us for our holiday in France we charge up his Philips rechargeable each day on the move. This using a small unsophisticated inverter.
We learned the hard way that it can't charge the Braun toothbrush.  
Fortunately we had bought 2 units so as not to have the chore of remembering to take the charger from the house each time we went away.
Guess what? We now have to remember to take the one from the house each time we go away!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gerhard & Gillian,

I'll go for a cheapie and see what happens.....

pete.


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

My Braun rechargeable razor will charge on any voltage between 12 and 240 volts 
ac and/or dc 
50 and/or 60 hertz

invertor not required

Bought in Argos - UK

Chris


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

How long does the shaver gobefore requiring a recharge

Mine does 9 or 10 days & takes aout 1 hr to fully charge

Many peole go onto a site to - Empty toilet, shower, get fresh water, do washing, charge batteries.
Then go wild again


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mines similar to peteC's, about 10 days worth of shaving then takes about an hour to charge, but its definately mains only, you must have a posher one than me chris.

pete


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi pete

you asked for good alternative suggestion

i suggest you grow a beard :wink:  :lol: 

i just know that will tickle someone's fancy :roll:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

*Parts and accessories*

Hi Pete. You may be better off to buy a 300 watt inverter. This will be able to recharge all types of phones shavers cordless power tools, and be able to run a 15" LCD TV. Look at www. tlc-direct.co.uk. I have ordered one of these inverters for my van. £26 +vat+delivery. Each 40 watt of power has a drain of 3amp on your battery. Hope this is of some use to you. Steve


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

I believe someone recently posted a message about inverters which contained information about the power consumption of various mains appliances we may take with us. I've attempted a search on this but came up with a myriad of posts. Anyone help please? Sorry to be slightly 'off topic'


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
Before I had an invertor I would take my charger and camera battery with me in the evening when we went for a drink in the nearest local pub, a recharge for the camera took about an hour...amazingly this is exactly the same amount of time it took me to drink two pints! Just sit at a table near a socket ( I usually asked and was never refused "permission to drink and charge")

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all,

I shall look into maybe getting a 300 watter if they are about the same price but i do fancy mikes solution, 2 pints for a recharge, i might just do the batteries and the phone while i'm in the pub then i'll be in no fit state for anything, let alone having a shave....

pete.


----------

